# Strange spots in film



## sebastianz (Aug 7, 2019)

Hello Everyone, I have this problem developing the film.

These strange spots appear in the film also there are these faded lines.

I can find why is this happening.

I use D76 1+1 20ºC 10.25mins
Tmax

My theory is

I didn't dissolve well the D76 solution
I roll poorly the film into the Patterson tank
Camera problem Olympus XA
Water bubbles?
Fungus? 

https://ibb.co/yf2D1Gp
[IMG]https://ibb.co/c1vC57n[
[IMG]https://ibb.co/ZxbCsx5
[IMG]https://ibb.co/b17Skcz


In the last picture, the spots are there but not as blurry as the other pictures.

Does any body have the same problem?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

What is the orientation of the film in the tank?  Meaning:  Do the streaks associated with the spots go up or down when you developed the film?


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi have you looked at the temp you process at to high a temperature may cause spots


----------



## sebastianz (Aug 7, 2019)

@Original katomi Tº is according to the table 20ºc for that film and 1+1.
@480sparky those go down. But I will keep on eye on the next roll I develop. Do you think it is something related to me putting the film in the reel? 

THanks guys for the response.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't  see any pics


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

Did you agitate during developing?


----------



## sebastianz (Aug 7, 2019)

@480sparky  Yes Sr first 60 seconds with the cap on it and then I Applied some taps to get rid of the bubbles. After that, I use the agitator. To be honest I don't know what a @#ll is this problem


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2019)

The links to your pictures are not working for me


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Aug 8, 2019)

I would say that these are primarily developing faults, and I will guess as I do not know your procedure in detail but can see some *irregularities*...

First they look to be scanned back to front to me, second it's probably easier to see in the original negative form:



 

 



The vertical changes in density are most likely uneven development, and possibly caused by too much agitation in the tank. Look at the small version and you will see that there are approx. 8 darker *streaks* which is very similar to the advance holes in the side of the film.

If you use the agitator with roll film then be aware that the film is held in a spiral and so developer is trapped and the only vents are the film advance holes at the top and bottom.

I agitate roll film for the first 10 seconds then at every minute for 10 seconds by inverting the tank twice with what is almost a figure of eight pattern so I am turning as well as inverting. Tap quite hard after each agitation a good few times then leave to stand.

The spots are more difficult to diagnose, but could be either air bubbles or even some other contaminant that's come into contact with the film. If this prevents developer and fixer it could cause the issue you see. I doubt that they are spots of localised over-development.

 I also note that in the last there are considerable horizontal marks that look like drying marks suggesting quite hard water.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2019)

I think Tim has given you some good analysis. I see at least three different faults. I see two types of spotting and one of what I think is developer being forcefully "Pushed" through the film advance sprocket holes. This is some badly developed film,that's for sure.


----------



## compur (Aug 8, 2019)

I vote for improperly mixed (i.e., dissolved) D76 and/or contaminants in the developing tank.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 8, 2019)

I used to roll my tank on its side so that the chem,s were rotated across the film.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2019)

I  used to use the roller pin method , As long advocated by Bill Pierce. He described this  method in his column in Popular Photography magazine in the 1970s.


----------

